# Animal Crossing Fan Art Contest (Win a Prima Guide!)



## Justin (May 26, 2013)

Hello everyone! To celebrate the upcoming release of Animal Crossing: New Leaf, we're holding a series of contests including prizes provided by Prima Games. For more information on the other upcoming contests, please click here!

Our first contest is an Animal Crossing fan art competition so if you have an interest in drawing or other fanart and want to win a free copy of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Prima Guide, keep reading!

To enter, you will need to create a piece of Animal Crossing fan art either physically through paper/clay/??? or digitally through a tablet or mouse. Either way, it needs to be of your own creation! No using renders or anything like that.

*Rules*


Fan art must be of your own creation. It can be either be physical art captured using a camera/scanner or digitally through a tablet or mouse. However, no signature renders or anything like that. This isn't a signature contest.
Your entry can be a drawing of anything Animal Crossing related. Whether it be a villager, character, scene, shop, or even an item!
Keep it family friendly. No blood or anything inappropriate like that please!
One entry per person. If someone already wins a guide in another contest, they will switch prizes with the lower winner.
*Submit your entry to Justin by private message between now and June 2nd at 9PM PT.* Public poll voting will begin on June 3rd and end on June 6th at 9PM PT.

*Prizes*

*First Place:*
- One Physical copy of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Prima Guide mailed to you (provided by Prima!)
- Gold trophy shop item (displays under your avatar)
- 200 TBT forum Bells

*Second Place:*
- One Physical Copy of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Prima Guide mailed to you (provided by Prima!)
- Silver trophy shop item (displays under your avatar)
- 150 TBT forum Bells

*Third Place:*
- One Animal Crossing Leaf Decal (provided by PapaNer!)
- Bronze trophy shop item (displays under your avatar)
- 100 TBT forum Bells

*Thanks to Prima Games*
For more information about both the strategy guide for Animal Crossing: New Leaf and the game, check out Prima Games' official blog posts here.
http://www.primagames.com/games/animal-crossing-new-leaf


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 26, 2013)

I'm glad you said it can even be an item. My drawing skills might just stretch far enough to draw some cherries. xP


----------



## Eirrinn (May 26, 2013)

if my tablet stops being a pleb and lets me use my pen I will join.
(reserved)


----------



## Kaiaa (May 26, 2013)

I suppose I will try out for this  
Thanks for the chance


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

Can we just reject the in life items if we win? Cause I want to enter and try for one of the trophies and of course I won't turn down bells, but I don't need the guide or sticker.


----------



## Kip (May 26, 2013)

I hope a lot of people enter. The deadline is kinda soon though.


----------



## OkaPi (May 26, 2013)

Ooh! I'm gonna enter! Looks cool. ^_^


----------



## Justin (May 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Can we just reject the in life items if we win? Cause I want to enter and try for one of the trophies and of course I won't turn down bells, but I don't need the guide or sticker.



If you really want to, then we can move the guide down to the next winner below you I guess. We'll see.



Kip said:


> I hope a lot of people enter. The deadline is kinda soon though.



Eh, a little bit. A week is still pretty decent though. We needed to include time for the voting and we wanted it done by the release date, so it had to be a little bit close.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 26, 2013)

Question, may I draw mine on Colors 3D? Considering it's okay to use a tablet/mouse it is practically the same thing.


----------



## Justin (May 26, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Question, may I draw mine on Colors 3D? Considering it's okay to use a tablet/mouse it is practically the same thing.



Yeah, that sounds fine to me as long as you're drawing it yourself and it's not computer generated or anything.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 26, 2013)

Justin said:


> Yeah, that sounds fine to me as long as you're drawing it yourself and it's not computer generated or anything.



Thank you! I don't trace so that shouldn't be a problem. I will get started tomorrow morning!


----------



## Peoki (May 26, 2013)

Awesome! I might give this one a shot. It's been awhile since I drew something digitally with a mouse. 
/grabs thinking cap. Good luck to everyone participating~ also thanks to TBT staff and Prima for being generous with the prizes.

Is there any restriction as to how large the canvas can be? Or in other words, what is the minimum size? haha


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 26, 2013)

Would a Colors!3D drawn poster work?
I drew 2 of them by hand in Colors!3D.
I could just pm the link to my Colors!3D page and my entry name than.


----------



## Spiffee (May 26, 2013)

Aww yiss I'm definitely entering.


----------



## Justin (May 26, 2013)

Peoki said:


> Awesome! I might give this one a shot. It's been awhile since I drew something digitally with a mouse.
> /grabs thinking cap. Good luck to everyone participating~ also thanks to TBT staff and Prima for being generous with the prizes.
> 
> Is there any restriction as to how large the canvas can be? Or in other words, what is the minimum size? haha



No explict size requirements. But keep in mind that the winner will be decided through a public poll vote so choose whatever you think voters will like more. 



MDofDarkheart said:


> Would a Colors!3D drawn poster work?
> I drew 2 of them by hand in Colors!3D.
> I could just pm the link to my Colors!3D page and my entry name than.



That should be fine. You can only submit one though, so make sure to specify.


----------



## Kiwi (May 26, 2013)

This great! I'll try to participate, pretty busy at the moment though.
But it'll let time pass even more quickly!


----------



## Torotix (May 26, 2013)

Yeah I have 5 assignments due the week starting on that day so I hope you realise I'm going to be destroying myself even further for taking time off to do anything new for this contest :'D But I love making animal crossing draws..


----------



## ClosetBoo (May 26, 2013)

I shall give it a try I never tried to draw anything


----------



## Eirrinn (May 27, 2013)

Tadaa! Its not the best or worst work I have done but I like it.
 -snip-


----------



## Justin (May 27, 2013)

Eirrinn said:


> Tadaa! Its not the best or worst work I have done but I like it.
> -snip-



Please PM it to me rather than posting it here. Thanks.


----------



## Eirrinn (May 27, 2013)

Justin said:


> Please PM it to me rather than posting it here. Thanks.



ah ok I'll send it right now


----------



## Cheri (May 27, 2013)

I should enter! I should win this!


----------



## Olivitess (May 27, 2013)

Goodness! The day I join the forums a drawing contest appears! It must be fate! XD

Looking forward to seeing everyones entries!


----------



## Katinkia (May 27, 2013)

Anyone planning on doing this traditionally with paper and pens/paint?   I might give it a go.


----------



## Kabune (May 27, 2013)

Sweet Cheery of Rodger Nelly! (Futurama joke..) A drawing contest! I'm definatly gonna enter! A guide is just the thing to top off my launch day! i hope they have pages for each furniture series like in my city folk guide.


----------



## Caius (May 27, 2013)

Fan art must be of your own drawn creation. It can be either on paper and scanned or digitally through a tablet or mouse. However, no renders or other rendered art are allowed. This isn't a signature contest.


Does that include 3d Sculptures?


----------



## Shiny Star (May 27, 2013)

I'll give this a shot, not the best at art though.


----------



## Sleepy (May 27, 2013)

Katinkia said:


> Anyone planning on doing this traditionally with paper and pens/paint?   I might give it a go.



I might enter with a pen-and-ink on paper artwork


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 27, 2013)

Does it have to be colored?


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

Good luck everyone!! I know my art is horrible isn't the best, but I hope someone really talented wins


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 27, 2013)

lol I'll ask my friend for her gel pens.


----------



## Littlemyuu (May 27, 2013)

I finished my drawing and send it to you Justin! :3


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> Does that include 3d Sculptures?



I just want to bring this up in case Justin or whoever hasn't seen it, cause I am curious as well.


----------



## Caius (May 27, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I just want to bring this up in case Justin or whoever hasn't seen it, cause I am curious as well.



I asked Jer. As long as you're sculpting it head to toe and doing all texturing/painting yourself there shouldn't be an issue. I'm not sure if Justin has final say on that tho.


----------



## Justin (May 27, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> I asked Jer. As long as you're sculpting it head to toe and doing all texturing/painting yourself there shouldn't be an issue. I'm not sure if Justin has final say on that tho.



Alright I'll bend the rules on this slightly. But I must stress that everything still needs to be made yourself. The rules regarding signature renders and stuff like that still apply guys.


----------



## Caius (May 27, 2013)

Justin said:


> Alright I'll bend the rules on this slightly. But I must stress that everything still needs to be made yourself. The rules regarding signature renders and stuff like that still apply guys.



>everything needs to be made yourself

>DEALBREAKER.

Okay no, but thank you >.>


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 27, 2013)

Ah this sounds fun, I'll have to get scribbling ^^!


----------



## Aquas (May 27, 2013)

I'll definately give this a go! I will just need to dig my dusty drawing skills out from somewhere in the depths of my brain...


----------



## Justin (May 27, 2013)

We've got 6 entries already! Good work guys. Keep them coming!


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

I have a feeling i won't even make it on the list with so many participants '-'


----------



## Klainette (May 27, 2013)

Just PM'd mine to you, Justin!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

I sent mine in.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 27, 2013)

Hopefully I can send my picture tomorrow. Gotta scan it and color it!


----------



## Spiffee (May 27, 2013)

Dang you guys are too fast!
I'm still working on mine!!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 28, 2013)

I just now PM'd my entry to you Justin.


----------



## StarryACNL (May 28, 2013)

I have already pre-ordered my guide so I probably won't be entering- I'm rubbish at drawing as well!


----------



## Kiwi (May 28, 2013)

Spiffee said:


> Dang you guys are too fast!
> I'm still working on mine!!



Same here!
Just finished the outlines last night, gotta start with the coloring today!


----------



## Officer Berri (May 28, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to wait until tomorrow to scan and color my picture. My grandfather's been at the doctor all morning for a sore on his back and his computer is the only one that has access to the scanner. D: Oh well I have plenty of time!


----------



## Purrl (May 28, 2013)

I just submitted my piece... and it's not Purrl that I have drawn! (Was such a hard decision T-T )


----------



## selena98891 (May 28, 2013)

Can we send a pic through email I have trouble uploading it and I really want to enter


----------



## BlooShroom (May 28, 2013)

Only just found these forums,but this contest sounds great  I'll draw fast and try to make the deadline.(just don't make fun of my drawing skills )


----------



## Justin (May 29, 2013)

Heads up guys! After some thought and requests from other members, this is officially a Fan Art contest in all forms. It doesn't have to just be a drawing. Again though, I require that everything be made 100% from scratch by yourself. No signature renders or the such.



selena98891 said:


> Can we send a pic through email I have trouble uploading it and I really want to enter



If you really need to email, you can (justins AT gojustin DOT net) but it's easier if you just upload to something like http://imgur.com http://minus.com and then PM me the link.

-----

In other news, we're at 14 entries now! Keep em' coming.


----------



## Hazel (May 29, 2013)

I wish I saw the thread sooner! Luckily I'm off school now for the summer so hopefully I should be able to get something in before the closing date


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 29, 2013)

Good luck to everyone who entered!

I entered the contest but I don't expect to win.
I'm just hoping the people who deserve to win do.


----------



## windfall (May 29, 2013)

Saw the little banner at the top of the forums  
I needed an excuse to break out my tablet, so I will definitely be entering!


----------



## Wing (May 30, 2013)

-snip-
I drew this some time ago....
Kip might remember! 
I'm afraid I won't be able to colour it in a week...
If I could, I'll edit this post... If that's alright.


----------



## Justin (May 30, 2013)

Wing said:


> -snip-
> I drew this some time ago....
> Kip might remember!
> I'm afraid I won't be able to colour it in a week...
> If I could, I'll edit this post... If that's alright.



Please follow the rules contained in the first post and private message me your entry. Thanks.


----------



## Wing (May 30, 2013)

Okay, sorry...


----------



## Caius (May 30, 2013)

Finished and sent!

*Phew!*

I'm still burning up from the PC load. It doesn't look like much but man that was a pain in the backside.


----------



## Toeto (May 30, 2013)

I would love to participate, but I can't draw all that good. >_<


----------



## Sabreisk (May 31, 2013)

I just submitted mine! I can't wait to see everyone's.


----------



## spamurai (May 31, 2013)

I'm so excited to see peoples entries ^_^


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

I have a question.

Can I upload my submission to Tumblr or do I have to keep no one from seeing it before the contest? If that's the case, can I just upload it to tumblr as a private post that only I can see so that I have an link to upload the image into a PM?

I'm only asking because I don't have any accounts with any image sharing sites and I don't want to just randomly put my art on one.


----------



## Joey (May 31, 2013)

Just on my Summer Holidays from school now so I will start sometime today.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Can I upload my submission to Tumblr or do I have to keep no one from seeing it before the contest? If that's the case, can I just upload it to tumblr as a private post that only I can see so that I have an link to upload the image into a PM?
> 
> I'm only asking because I don't have any accounts with any image sharing sites and I don't want to just randomly put my art on one.



The image can be hosted by TBT, -click the image tag button and then it has an option to upload from your computer. ;D


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

The last time I just uploaded an image from my computer while making a post it made it blurry and shrunk it down past half its original size.

I do not like that. I will not do that again.


----------



## Olivitess (May 31, 2013)

Submitted! Had to rush towards the end though! o.o

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sazie (May 31, 2013)

I would of entered but... I have no internet yet, might be too late 

I might get internet back in two days, do I still have time? (at my aunt's house right now)


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (May 31, 2013)

I entered mine!  Really excited to see everyone else's  creations!


----------



## Kiwi (May 31, 2013)

My entry is nearly finished! I'm going to submit it either tonight or tomorrow.

I'm so looking forward to seeing all those beautiful drawings and creations~


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

I might not be able to finish my picture now. ;-; the last few days I've been too sad to work on art and today my hand was too shaky to do line work with my mouse. @_@ Only a few days left and I still gotta line one more character before I start coloring things in. Hopefully hand will cooperate tomorrow.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I might not be able to finish my picture now. ;-; the last few days I've been too sad to work on art and today my hand was too shaky to do line work with my mouse. @_@ Only a few days left and I still gotta line one more character before I start coloring things in. Hopefully hand will cooperate tomorrow.



I hope you start feeling better soon, I don't like it when people are sad 
Good luck, you still have a couple days!


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

Nah, I'm fine now!  My hand was just shakey today because it was cold or something. o.o; I dunno really. It was just really REALLY hard to draw a straight line today. xD


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 31, 2013)

I am so Excited!
I can't wait to see everyones work and start voting!

Note: I never vote for myself.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

I wouldn't vote for myself either. xD Seems a little narcissistic to do that.


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 1, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Nah, I'm fine now!  My hand was just shakey today because it was cold or something. o.o; I dunno really. It was just really REALLY hard to draw a straight line today. xD



I know what you mean!
Good that you're feeling better now, I'm excited to see your drawing! I really like the way you're drawing animals~


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm 99.9% sure it will be against the rules to vote for yourself #logic


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 1, 2013)

I always consider voting for oneself cheating too! Will be intresting to see how the voting will work! 

@ Kiwi. I have also had to deal with shaky hands! Had to keep sceaming at them, but I found the eraser was more useful than screaming.


----------



## Justin (Jun 1, 2013)

Voting is going to be a bit different than originally planned due to massive amount of entries but I'll do my best.


----------



## Chalky (Jun 1, 2013)

I entered!   I am quite excited!  Of course, I've already preordered the guide on Amazon, but the chance for a second guide makes me feel even more awesome.


----------



## Elijo (Jun 1, 2013)

I sent my entry!


----------



## Torotix (Jun 1, 2013)

Chalky said:


> I entered!   I am quite excited!  Of course, I've already preordered the guide on Amazon, but the chance for a second guide makes me feel even more awesome.



If you're already getting the guide, wouldn't you let the people who haven't planned to shell out for the guide have a chance?
It just seems a little silly ESPECIALLY IF YOU ALREADY BOUGHT IT to try and take one away from someone who can't afford it/wouldn't have the chance to purchase it otherwise.
The greedy attitude of some people is just dumbfounding.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 1, 2013)

Torotix said:


> If you're already getting the guide, wouldn't you let the people who haven't planned to shell out for the guide have a chance?



Kinda like lottery winners that continue to play the lottery xD


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

Torotix said:


> If you're already getting the guide, wouldn't you let the people who haven't planned to shell out for the guide have a chance?
> It just seems a little silly ESPECIALLY IF YOU ALREADY BOUGHT IT to try and take one away from someone who can't afford it/wouldn't have the chance to purchase it otherwise.
> The greedy attitude of some people is just dumbfounding.



It's a little uncalled for to call someone greedy. It's a contest and some people, like me, don't care if they win. They just want to take part. I love to draw and I'm already getting the guide. I just want to take part in something in the community considering I have never gotten a chance to take part in something like this before. For me this isn't about winning a second guide be cause I'm apparently a 'greedy' person. It's an opportunity to have fun in the community!

Honestly I think people who are rude enough to just call someone greedy like that are less deserving of winning than you say people who already have the guide are because they apparently have no sportsmanship. If I somehow manage to win I'll try to send the guide I win to my boyfriend in Virginia so he and his siblings can have a copy! |:<


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 1, 2013)

Just submitted mine!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

Spent all morning working on it, but it's done and submitted! YAY!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 1, 2013)

If I win 1st or 2nd place than I'll donate the guide to the next contest/lower prize winner.

I don't need two guides and my sister never uses guides for games.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> If I win 1st or 2nd place than I'll donate the guide to the next contest/lower prize winner.



Same. I just like entering contests, but I'd love to have a trophy.


----------



## Caius (Jun 1, 2013)

Really, really excited for this. Can't remember the last time I was so hyped for a contest.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 1, 2013)

Just found out about this, and I got a day to do it. Plenty of time!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I've entered now, despite this competition giving me so much heart break and problems to complete. - One is obvious when you see it, and if titles for the art are posted then you'll see my other problem.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't think they are using the person who submitted the entries name or art title.
It'll probably be like random A,B,C or 1,2,3 type entry postings.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 1, 2013)

But I would have imagined some people will watermark their artwork. And I imagined it wouldn't be anonymous, but now you mention it that makes more sense. - I put on 2 images, with one as a proof it was mine though.

And the title shouldn't give away who's work it is, though it'll probably be easier not to add titles for work, and most probably don't have titles.


----------



## Peoki (Jun 2, 2013)

It wasn't clearly stated in the rules- I assumed the contest would be anonymous so I didn't include anything on my final entry (aside from a small signature) that would reveal my forum username. Perhaps Justin will add some sort of TBT watermark to prevent the artwork from being stolen?

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's work! 
@Jinglefruit Your entry can't be as bad as you say. I'm sure it's fine. Don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, the voting will be as anonymous as possible. Of course, a couple people added some kind of a signature but it's not a big deal. Also, some users who have been around for a while have quite a recognisable style.


----------



## windfall (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm used to signing my stuff x) I can resubmit mine without my signature, if that's okay?


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't not sign my work with a signature. xD I've done it for years. Forgetting to upsets me because I always forget the date and I like to remember when I drew something, too.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 2, 2013)

I normally sign my work but I sign very small and normally with my real name or the id I use on the art/photo sharing site I put it on.
Since no one seems to relize what my real name is or sees my other accounts half the time than they never notice my specail marks.


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 2, 2013)

I didn't actually sign mine due to how rushed it was :S


----------



## Torotix (Jun 2, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> It's a little uncalled for to call someone greedy. It's a contest and some people, like me, don't care if they win. They just want to take part. I love to draw and I'm already getting the guide. I just want to take part in something in the community considering I have never gotten a chance to take part in something like this before. For me this isn't about winning a second guide be cause I'm apparently a 'greedy' person. It's an opportunity to have fun in the community!
> 
> Honestly I think people who are rude enough to just call someone greedy like that are less deserving of winning than you say people who already have the guide are because they apparently have no sportsmanship. If I somehow manage to win I'll try to send the guide I win to my boyfriend in Virginia so he and his siblings can have a copy! |:<



They pretty much said they were interested in winning a second copy, I'm not sure whether your intent here is to stand up for people, or you just don't like people calling out the facts (which IS something people do quite often in our current issues in society unfortunately). I know you said that if you won you would give the guide to someone else, but it's naive to think that anyone who won a second copy would do this. 

I'm sorry that you took offense to my statement anyway, but I was referring to the people that wouldn't just give it away again if they won it, and I'm sure that we can both agree that entering a contest to win something only to resell or trade is in fact a greedy thing to do.


----------



## Private Nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

Torotix said:


> They pretty much said they were interested in winning a second copy, I'm not sure whether your intent here is to stand up for people, or you just don't like people calling out the facts (which IS something people do quite often in our current issues in society unfortunately). I know you said that if you won you would give the guide to someone else, but it's naive to think that anyone who won a second copy would do this.
> 
> I'm sorry that you took offense to my statement anyway, but I was referring to the people that wouldn't just give it away again if they won it, and I'm sure that we can both agree that entering a contest to win something only to resell or trade is in fact a greedy thing to do.



Butthurt, much?

The fact that Chalky here drew something all by themself (I'm assuming they did, anyways), means that they deserve just as much chance to win the prize as anyone else.

Don't like it? Tough luck. Best you could do is suck it up and submit an entry that will get more votes than them yourself.

The fact that this agitates you is, in itself, a kind of greed.

Btw I'm totally rooting for you and everyone else who doesn't live in the US just so that SOMEONE has to mail the prize overseas.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 2, 2013)

Peoki said:


> It wasn't clearly stated in the rules- I assumed the contest would be anonymous so I didn't include anything on my final entry (aside from a small signature) that would reveal my forum username. Perhaps Justin will add some sort of TBT watermark to prevent the artwork from being stolen?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's work!
> @Jinglefruit Your entry can't be as bad as you say. I'm sure it's fine. Don't be so hard on yourself




xP Something noticable happened. But 90% of it came out okay, so I decided to submit anyway. It's probably fixable, but I don't have time to get stuff for it.

Well it seems some will be marked and others won't now anyway. But I don't imagine anyone here is going to just vote for friends anyway.


----------



## Chalky (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, I'm not just entering to win.  I love art, and I thought I should try because it would be fun!  Besides I'd like to give the guide to my friend, who sadly isn't as good with art and doesn't care much for competition.  I can't afford a second guide, so this is a good opportunity to give it to her as a gift.  Please don't call me greedy when you have no idea about my outside influences for entering this contest.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I appreciate that you are defending me, in a way.  I'm definitely not getting it to sell or anything, as it would be a great gift for my friend.  I spent all my money that I saved to buy her a 3DS so she wouldn't miss getting New Leaf.  She's a huge fan of Animal Crossing, and I couldn't see her go without this great addition to the series! uOu


----------



## Torotix (Jun 2, 2013)

Private Nickel said:


> Butthurt, much?
> 
> The fact that Chalky here drew something all by themself (I'm assuming they did, anyways), means that they deserve just as much chance to win the prize as anyone else.
> 
> ...



I'm not quite sure what merits you gain by using the word "butthurt", besides trying to be a prick.
I don't really see how expressing my distaste at people with the guide already trying to win another when there are people that don't have the money to buy their own first copy is greed. 
Have I actively complained to the people running this to exclude anyone from entering this contest? No.
Have I expressed an opinion that does not effect who is and is not allowed to enter the contest? Yes. That doesn't make me greedy.




			
				CHALKY said:
			
		

> Please don't call me greedy when you have no idea about my outside influences for entering this contest.



I'm sorry for going off in the way I did. I assumed wrong and honestly I'm glad that I was wrong.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm glad Chalky was able to clear the air!

I'm soooo excited for the contest! I can't wait to see the work everyone did!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't wait to see everyone's entries! It's going to be so much fun!


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 2, 2013)

This thread certainly got tense! o.o


----------



## Private Nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

Torotix said:


> I'm not quite sure what merits you gain by using the word "butthurt", besides trying to be a prick.



Well it really looked like your butt was hurting a lot. You seemed pretty annoyed.

Mad, even.

If the butt of yours was not actually hurting, then I apologise for assuming it was.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 2, 2013)

Submitted mine. It's honestly the best I could do with the free time I had.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm getting so excited for a few reasons!

1. This is my first time in a drawing contest, 2. Waiting to see all the entries for this contest, and 3. New Leaf is nearly here!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder how many entries there are 0_o


----------



## Mirror (Jun 2, 2013)

I just submitted mine! I'll bet there's a lot of great entries.


----------



## Kip (Jun 2, 2013)

There are probably around 19 - 24 entries


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2013)

Kip said:


> There are probably around 19 - 24 entries



Hahahaha.

Oh god, I wish it was that few. It'd be less work for me!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 2, 2013)

Justin said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> Oh god, I wish it was that few. It'd be less work for me!



Oh no >.< My chances are getting slimmer and slimmer haha. I can't wait to see peoples entries  Not long now!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 2, 2013)

My changes when up in smoke since my art is probably one of the worse ones..................... ˇ_ˇ

But I'll be happy to see all the Art! ^_^


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm just excited to see how the voting's gonna be done!  I've never seen an art contest on forums before.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 2, 2013)

Well at least we tried, MD 

Oh and hey, are we voting for our top 3 (first in list being the one we like best) or are we voting for a single art piece?


----------



## Justin (Jun 3, 2013)

The contest entry period is now closed! Thanks for the entries everyone and stay tuned for the voting soon. Be patient though, it will take some time to properly setup.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah..... atleast I attempted to make an artpiece this time.
It's my first time entering a contest too so I might not be giving myself enough credit for atleast getting something entered.

I'm glad I got in the contest before it closed to entries.
^_^ Now it's a waiting game. ^_^


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 3, 2013)

Good luck everyone! Can't wait to see all your entries!


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 3, 2013)

Darn! 1 day too late. Oh well!


----------



## Kip (Jun 3, 2013)

Justin said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> Oh god, I wish it was that few. It'd be less work for me!



This made me laugh. I'm surprised there are so many!
Can't wait to see em all.


----------



## Sabreisk (Jun 3, 2013)

Is the voting going to be open some time today?


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 3, 2013)

Kip said:


> This made me laugh. I'm surprised there are so many!
> Can't wait to see em all.




'scuse me but from what anime are those characters from in your sig?


----------



## Caius (Jun 3, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> 'scuse me but from what anime are those characters from in your sig?



Ask in a personal message please. Keep stuff on topic.



Sabreisk said:


> Is the voting going to be open some time today?



It should be. Jubs is off in the Ether somewhere


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't wait


----------



## Kip (Jun 3, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> 'scuse me but from what anime are those characters from in your sig?


Devil Survivor 2: The Animation.
Its very good.


Zr388 said:


> Ask in a personal message please. Keep stuff on topic.


It looks someones quick to do their job 


How many entries are there? or do we have to wait an find out? meant to ask before.


----------



## Sazie (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm so late ;_; oh well... next time I'll enter :3

when there is another art contest xD


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 3, 2013)

I already know I lost.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> I already know I lost.



You never know! Unless of course, you didn't enter xD


----------



## Justin (Jun 4, 2013)

It may be another day or so until the voting is ready. We got a megaton amount of entries and I want the voting to be handled as best as possible. Be patient please!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 4, 2013)

Justin said:


> It may be another day or so until the voting is ready. We got a megaton amount of entries and I want the voting to be handled as best as possible. Be patient please!



The suspense is getting too much xD


----------



## Sabreisk (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I don't know how much longer I can hold on.
But keep on trucking, Jubs! You can get everything working! :B


----------



## Caius (Jun 4, 2013)

Jubs has got this. It's just taking a bit longer than expected. Better voting environment versus disgruntled chaos, now that I'll take any day. Hold onto your pants guys, it'll get there.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 4, 2013)

I will wait to see what the voting will be like.
I know the Mods on this site take pride in giving us the best possible ways to do stuff.

^_^ I'm so excited that I managed to draw an entry and get it in before the due date! ^_^


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 4, 2013)

The wait for the voting is getting me through the week.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, this wait is nothing compared to the wait for New Leaf!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 4, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Yeah, this wait is nothing compared to the wait for New Leaf!



This week is actually going by so slow because of anticipation for the end of the school year, New Leaf, and other things.
But it's Wednesday tomorrow, and I always look at Wednesday as the day if I successfully get out of bed without being tired, the next two days will be fabulous.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 4, 2013)

For everyday that I manage to survive, I cheer.
If I make it to Friday than I'll cheer loudly because New Leaf will be 2 days/nights away!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 4, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> This week is actually going by so slow because of anticipation for the end of the school year, New Leaf, and other things.
> But it's Wednesday tomorrow, and I always look at Wednesday as the day if I successfully get out of bed without being tired, the next two days will be fabulous.



Yes, hump day! >> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbc1bed6dL1r9ktnn.gif


This wait is painful though. And as of now Europe has to wait twice as long as America to play. How mean!


----------



## windfall (Jun 4, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Yes, hump day! >> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbc1bed6dL1r9ktnn.gif



That gif made me giggle.  
The wait will be over soon!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 4, 2013)

windfall said:


> That gif made me giggle.
> The wait will be over soon!



There is a mean girls quote for every situation. xP
Yeah considering we've waited 3 years, we're in the final 1% of the wait! xP


----------

